# Boss B-8 Snow Pusher



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Older Boss B-8 skidsteer 8’ box snow pusher. Has a lot of life left in cutting edge and side skids. Sold AS IS asking $2,250 OBO. Located in Sioux Falls, South Dakota.


----------

